# Looking for a nice WP theme.



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been browsing for days trying to find a nice wp theme. If you have any suggestions or ideas of some nice ones to peek at let me know. 

I am not too picky. 

Thanks


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

What's your criteria of nice? I lose days looking for zc and wp themes!!!!


----------



## myichad (Sep 6, 2011)

There was one called Absolute I really liked, yet it is now gone. I went back and it had been taken down. I just want a clean page that has multiple pages. I really am open as long as I can change the colors and such. I have been looking for things with a custom contact form...social media widget and a slider up top.


----------



## rkgraphics (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had good luck with one called Amdhas. It has 2 main menus and a slew of options rotating banners.
WordPress › Amdhas « Free WordPress Themes


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

Depends on what you are looking for. Does it need to handle sales? If so, you have a couple of options: Buy a theme that has one built in, like woocommerce, or a buy a theme and integrate a shopping cart, like cart66.

Let me know if you need any help, I've got a lot of experience of developing with Wordpress and would be happy to help.

Nathan


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

interesting - i have ZC for my current site, but ready to set up another one now...there seems to be more support by developers for WP. Can it handle shirts ( colours, sizes, other attributes ) OK?


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

There are some specific t-shirt wp themes but my experience is they are pretty rubbish so I would look for a theme and then customise from there. You'll need a bit of know-how on coding to get the look right but once it is you will have a template that can be used over and over again.

The beauty of wp is that you can get a plugin for almost anything and create a good site with lots of content quite easily.


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

I only enough to be dangerous!! So i rely on being able to describe jobs well, testing skills, and then outsource....I did just buy a theme for simple site from mysitemyway.com ( no affiliation at all ) and they look good so far - supportive, etc etc.


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah mysitemyway are excellent, I've built a couple of sites using their elegance theme. Let me know if I can help in any way.

I used Cart66 with their elegance theme with some success but would only recommend it for a small amount of products.


----------



## ntr (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks. My next site will be shirts only with the following attributes:
male/female
colour
size


I imagine I will have 30+ designs ( over time ), and will need a few postage options ( std, express, region based ) .

Do you think cart66 and elegance will do the job OK?


----------



## nstockley (Nov 1, 2011)

Cart66 will be able to handle the different attributes no problem but as your site grows I think you will find it a bit labour intensive. Might be worth having a look at woocommerce - it's free but you will need some paid for plugins to get the functionality you need to run an online store. Woo handles products better and comes with built in galleries etc, im my opinion it's more of a finished product that was designed with wp rather than a bolt on. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Don''t waste your time here search on Google or try premium word press themes which have good designs.


----------

